# Chatter teeth?



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Do any of your dogs chatter their teeth?

Darby started this about a month or so ago. It is so strange, I haven't been able to determine if it's nervous energy, anxiety, happiness... he will do it at odd times. I think it may be a form of stress. He will do it while training but he seems very eager when we work not anxious like he is in class. But he will also do it if I stop him form licking or even when he is getting praised and he is all happy and bouncy. It has me baffled as he is the only dog I have heard/seen do this. Is he alone or have any of you had/have or know of a dog that does this?

Thanks


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Lucy does this when she's really really concentrating in class! It never fails to make me laugh. I can't help, but give her the treat just because she's being so darn cute. :


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL Jamie does chatter his teeth, usually when he has tasted something scrumptious like toffee sauce or yoghurt.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sammy chatters his teeth whenever he gets really excited about something. The most common thing that sets him off is licking/sniffing Dillon's weenie after he pees.. I know.. it's really gross. Boys.  :yuck:

I actually made a video of it once LOL


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Murphy does this when he is excited most of the time when I also have a treat.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Glad to know it isn't just Darby 

He did it tonight after eating a pizza crust. Thanks


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

My mutt does it when he's nervous or extremely upset. If my goldens are playing too rough and come near him, he'll get scared and bark and run away, then chatter his teeth. It happens very rarely, but I feel so bad for the poor old guy!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

missmarstar said:


> The most common thing that sets him off is licking/sniffing Dillon's weenie after he pees.. I know.. it's really gross. Boys.  :yuck:


:bowrofl: :jester: Sasha was in heat a few weeks back and sniffing her butt made all of the boys teeth chatter 

They also chatter their teeth if they see a squirrel through the window. I've seen cats do the same thing.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Riley, our previous golden did it when he licked his "pee pee". I never had the nerve to ask my (male) vet about this.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Winnie will do this if he wants a treat or toy REALLY badly. For Winnie, I think he does it because he's excited.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, Jack does it..not going into details ...lol


----------



## max935 (Jul 28, 2009)

Jesse also does this when I have a treat that she wants. I really don't like the noise it makes, it reminds me of fingers on a blackboard!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I just heard Duke chatter his teeth for the first time. It lasted about 10-15 seconds and he couldn't control it. He and Charlie were playing really rough. One of them let out a whimper and I stopped their play. As soon as he sat down his teeth started chattering. It was the strangest thing. Does this happen because they are too excited?


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla will do this if she has a ball or something she is holding really tight and wants you to through it and you have to pry it out of her mouth.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Teeth chattering comes with high levels of excitement. It's perfectly normal.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

My boy Reilly will chatter and pop his jaws when it's his turn for a bird. The chatter isn't as loud as the jaw popping. There is no mistake, he is excited and ready to go!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes Slater is my champion chatterer, either when he wants something tasty or if I take the toy out of his mouth when we're playing tug. It's adorable. He will also chatter in training if he's really excited and thinks he's about to get food/toy/duck.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Rocket does when he's super excited. Especially if there is an extra special treat involved. He always does it when I take him to the pet store and the employees want to give him treats. The combination of new people to pay attention to him and treats is almost more than he can stand. LOL!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

One of my dogs does it, I always thought it happened when she tasted something yucky...my other dog has never done it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It was so loud! LOL! He clearly wanted to keep playing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

